# Heartworm and flea and tick products. Help!



## Lilly Pad (Feb 6, 2008)

Lilly got a clean bill of health yesterday after having her heartworm treatment in July. Last night I gave her her first Interceptor tablet and it really had a wierd effect on her. About 3 hours after taking it she just stood around staring at the walls and her eyes were blank stare. It lasted about a half hour and she wet her bed during the night because she drank a lot of liquid that night. She is fine this morning. I was going to start her on Promeris on Nov 1 but have read awfull things about it. I am really not sure what to give her to control fleas and ticks, worms and heartworm. She was on Revolution when she got heartworm and I have no faith in it now. I am waiting for a call from the vet but wonder if anyone has had good success with anything that I should be considering. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Do you have a problem with ticks?

I would consider taking the Safeheart dosage for heartworm, which is 1/5 the usual dose -- it works for heartworm, but not for the other stuff on the package.

For fleas and ticks, either Frontline (I prefer the regular over the Plus) or Advantix seem to be the leading products. If you just have fleas to deal with then Frontline or Advantage.

I have never heard great things about Revolution. It doesn't work on the ticks around here, and I have heard of other stories of dogs getting HW while on it. I have a bit of mistrust for products that claim that they can do everything.


----------



## Lilly Pad (Feb 6, 2008)

Vet and I talked. We are going to put her back on Revolution as she had no side affects from it. He has had no cases of heartworm come in with dogs on Revolution. I am in Florida and ticks are a concern. She had one on her at the shelter. We are gong to keep monitoring her every six months to make sure the Revolution is keeping her heartworm free. She probably got the heartworm prior to being put on Revolution as she was a shelter dog. I got her at Christmas and she tested heartworm positive in June.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I thought that when they started HW preventatives they tested at two different time intervals to make sure that this didn't happen. Did your vet not do this?

Are you comfortable using the Revolution?

Do you run a SNAP 4 test annually?


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

i use frontline on duke for the fleas and ticks, and then i use heartguard for the worms. have you never tried these two? i have so far had really good luck with them both! no fleas or ticks and thank God so far no HW's.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

And im in western ky tick capital of the world!!


----------



## Lilly Pad (Feb 6, 2008)

Lilly tested negative at the shelter in December but positive on her six month vet check. The test she just had was the one after treatment to see if she was free. I will test again in 6 months to check that the Revolution is working. She probably got heartworm from her previous home. My vet does not carry Frontline anymore.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

It takes heartworms 6 months to show up, so you're probably right that she got it in her previous home.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lilly`s Mom My vet does not carry Frontline anymore.


you can buy frontline off the internet at petmeds.com and it cost less than most vets. you can also get it without an RX. and its the same thing as the vets


----------

